# Squats in Oslo?



## Deleted member 15569

Hi everyone,

This is my first post, so apologies if I haven't got the etiquette here yet...

I have a temp job in Oslo starting in April and have had a little troubling finding a room to rent, as most landlords are looking for longer tenancies than two months.

It occurred to me that squatting might be a good option. It would be my first time squatting and living in a Norwegian city.

Does anyone know any squats in Oslo that might be able to take a new person? The job is in Grefsen, so the nearer to there the better.

I'm an anarchist from the UK, with a calm and creative personality.

Please get in touch if you think you can help. I'm very grateful for all input!


----------



## Matt Derrick

we have an article about that here:

https://squattheplanet.com/articles/brakkebygrenda-photo-documentary.23/

written by @warlo , so maybe he could help you out with that.


----------



## Deleted member 15569

Matt: thank you for this link, it's an excellent article with lots of great pictures.


----------



## Mankini

The Nordics have a cultural commodity called Everymans Right. Basically you can camp anywhere as long as you're respectful. Just get a bike or a sweet bus pass and a tent and youre set. I google map forested areas outside major cities and then catch the nearest bus. Squats are cool but Everymans Right allows you to be wherever you want to be, essentially.


----------



## warlo

hi!

I live in Oslo. Unfortunately we are not taking new people at our squat, and Im pretty sure that 40 isnt taking people. Problem is that there are way too few squats, most of them got evicted in the last few years and not many people bother to start new ones, so instead of taking new people we encourage them to squat new places. There are tons of houses and awesome spots to squat, and Norwegian police / society is quite soft, so you hold lots of chances of keeping a place. So I suggest you to start your own. If you need a group, go to Blitz huset, which is a social center, ask around, form a group and squat. Anyways, good luck with that as most people will tell you is impossible (which is absolute bullshit) and send you where I live, so dont go to the swamp unless is just for visit, we are not taking people. good luck


----------



## Deleted member 15569

Voodoochile and warlo: thank you for the information. I'd love to use the Everyman's Right sometime, but for two months in a city I'd just have to be careful that my valuables don't get stolen.

Starting my own squat sounds very exciting. I'd love to do that sometime. Perhaps I can start with renting my own room and then visit some squats to learn more about starting my own.


----------



## silenthouse

I stayed in 42 when it was resquatted for two weeks and can confirm what* warlo *says : there is too few squats.


----------

